# Cervelo s2 rival bottom bracket question



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a 2011 s2 with rival crank...etc. I want to change out the bottom bracket as I hear some grinding and I've put some km on this bike! 

Can i use this bottom bracket? SRAM GXP Team Bottom Bracket Cups 
SRAM GXP Team Bottom Bracket Cups | Evans Cycles


and use this tool Park Bottom Bracket Tool - 16 Notch Cups
Park Bottom Bracket Tool - 16 Notch Cups | Evans Cycles

Additonal tools needed are grease and a 8mm wrench? 

That about covers it for tools needed? Do I have the correct parts listed? If I don't what type of parts/tools do I need? Thank you for any help! 

I've done most of own repairs/adjustments on my bikes but never replaced this before. From what I've read too i do not need to use the spacers that come with the BB as my bike is a 68mm bb?


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

I would have the frame inspected to be certain that the aluminum BB housing has not separated from the Carbon Fiber. My 2009 Frame had this problem. Cervelo replaced the Frame and Fork with a 2012 model. I can't wait till the weather cleans up and I can take her out for a serious test ride...


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Your LBS will direct you to which b.b. tool to buy. Once you have it out you'll know which b.b. it is. I suspect it is the gxp but the bikes in front of you, not me.


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

Mailmover said:


> I would have the frame inspected to be certain that the aluminum BB housing has not separated from the Carbon Fiber. My 2009 Frame had this problem. Cervelo replaced the Frame and Fork with a 2012 model. I can't wait till the weather cleans up and I can take her out for a serious test ride...


I thought this was an Rx problem. Is this common with the S2 as well?


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

Try this for some additional info specific to Rotor SAAB
Cyclo-CLUB ROTOR 3D Cranks Ceramic Bottom Bracket - YouTube


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

*S2 Bottom Bracket Housing*



faroodi said:


> I thought this was an Rx problem. Is this common with the S2 as well?


I have about 500 miles on the 2012 S2. Today, I drop down to the 39 ring for some high speed cadence drills. The same racket that I had with the 2009 Frame is present with this one. Will be taking it in for inspection. Hopefully the BB itself is the issue and not the frame. Racket goes away when on the 53 Ring or when not under stress.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Btw I was able to change out my BB no probs! Side note that sram calls for a 16mm hex wrench (WTF!) i just used a 16mm bolt to help me. still have to add in my new chain though.

Side on my winter beater (Cervelo s1) for now anyway....


----------

